# Fri Feb 3rd - Simon & Garfunkel special at HDIF at Canterbury Arms



## clandestino (Feb 1, 2012)

Inspired by the Imagine documentary about Simon & Garfunkel that was on BBC4 the other week, we've decided to dedicate this Friday's HDIF in Brixton to the songs of one of our favourite bands - Simon & Garfunkel. We'll be playing ten of our favourite Simon & Garfunkel songs throughout the night - plus guest DJ Bill Botting of Allo Darlin' will be playing his usual mixture of indie pop, sixties stuff and eighties pop.

Indie song of the week: "This King Business" by The Wave Pictures.
Sixties song of the week: "Keep The Customer Satisfied" by Simon & Garfunkel. Everywhere I go...!

----------

How Does It Feel To Be Loved?
Friday February 3rd
Canterbury Arms, Canterbury Crescent, Brixton, SW9 7QD, 9pm-2am. £4 for members, £6 for non members. Membership is free from http://www.howdoesitfeel.co.uk

Simon & Garfunkel special. Inspired by the Imagine documentary shown recently on BBC4, we're dedicating this night to one of our favourite bands. We'll be playing our ten favourite Simon & Garfunkel songs over the course of the night. Guest DJ: Bill Botting (Allo Darlin').

We play:

The Smiths * The Supremes * The Go-Betweens * Dusty Springfield * Belle & Sebastian * Love * Tammi Terrell * Aztec Camera * The Ronettes * Orange Juice * Beach Boys * The Temptations * Velvet Underground * Felt * The Shangri-Las * Primal Scream * Otis Redding * The Field Mice * Dexys Midnight Runners * Camera Obscura * The Four Tops * Melba Moore * The Orchids


----------



## clandestino (Feb 5, 2012)

Photos from Friday's HDIF are up now:
http://www.howdoesitfeel.co.uk/feb32012a.html


----------

